# Rider for my wife



## mowdaddy (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src="http://img78.photobucket.com/albums/v332/BLUEDOG505/Arkansas-Ridingmower.jpg">


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

You got a good'un there Bluedog, now go back and get her a mower deck fer it.  

:cpu:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

:lmao: Its a good leg workout:lmao:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Now go buy a new garden tractor and see how fast she loses the old one.


----------



## Neil_nassau (Feb 23, 2004)

Several years ago at the Louisville Outdoor power equipment show for our industry....... I did see a regular bicycle with a small (16" I think it was) mower deck belt driven off the back sprocket. 

I think it was a Korean company that dreamed it up. Wish I had saved the literature.........:riding:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know, I think just pushing would be easier. :lmao: 

Mark


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah and I bet no wife would be caught dead on the thing.
I can also bet the wife would never consider the picuter I posted below.
You got to be a member to enjoy it.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

That would be a real workout!!! I think you would want a wider rear tire for better traction.:truth:


----------

